# Torque screwdriver.



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I've had the Klein model for years.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Are you required to be at the inspection?

Is the person/crew who did the work required to be there? 

Are you required to take your tools with you to the inspection? I normally use my personal vehicle for inspections/estimates/permits/etc.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

And of course he's going to want to see the current calibration record.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Are you required to be at the inspection?
> 
> Is the person/crew who did the work required to be there?
> 
> Are you required to take your tools with you to the inspection? I normally use my personal vehicle for inspections/estimates/permits/etc.


With our state yes, most of the time.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've had the Klein model for years.


Why? Unless you are working on guns I have yet to find a reason for one.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> With our state yes, most of the time.


That sucks. So your process of pulling permits is better than here, but your inspection process sucks.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Why? Unless you are working on guns I have yet to find a reason for one.


It was part of the spec on many jobs in the past and I was sent to get one and have had it since.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> That sucks. So your process of pulling permits is better than here, but your inspection process sucks.


Totally depends on the inspector. They get a week to get there and mine takes every second. My city one is awesome but they are trying to ruin that also.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

My SH sent out an email advertising the new Ideal 35-936 driver. Without knowing the price, I had them bring one in...almost **** a brick when they told me they go for $260! 

I figured it was gonna be like $50. :laughing:

Needless to say I did NOT purchase it.

If my inspectors get on me about it, I'll get the Husky version for $60.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

mdnitedrftr said:


> My SH sent out an email advertising the new Ideal 35-936 driver. Without knowing the price, I had them bring one in...almost **** a brick when they told me they go for $260!
> 
> I figured it was gonna be like $50. :laughing:
> 
> ...


I gotta ask, what is the significance of torquing a screw to 2 ft pounds?

That is the conversion of the maximum inch pounds (35) of the Ideal screwdriver mentioned above. Two foot pounds? That kinda sounds a little more than finger tight. 

Enlighten me.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

LARMGUY said:


> I gotta ask, what is the significance of torquing a screw to 2 ft pounds?
> 
> That is the conversion of the maximum inch pounds (35) of the Ideal screwdriver mentioned above. Two foot pounds? That kinda sounds a little more than finger tight.
> 
> Enlighten me.


You're seeing more and more gear that are using dinky fasteners, dinky conductors, and dinky micro-electronics.

I can think of plenty of items that get pretty touchy. ( F/A junk, in particular )

However, such extreme standards make no sense for classic materials and means.

The NEC board has morphed into a hustle.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

LARMGUY said:


> I gotta ask, what is the significance of torquing a screw to 2 ft pounds?
> 
> That is the conversion of the maximum inch pounds (35) of the Ideal screwdriver mentioned above. Two foot pounds? That kinda sounds a little more than finger tight.
> 
> Enlighten me.


It's closer to 3 ft-lbs... but consider the turning force on a 1 ft lever with a 3 lb weight hanging from it. Not really insignificant.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I will never buy a torque screwdriver. If it gets to the point here where it is actually being addressed, I'll use a torque wrench with a 1/4" bit adapter on it:laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

RePhase277 said:


> It's closer to 3 ft-lbs... but consider the turning force on a 1 ft lever with a 3 lb weight hanging from it. Not really insignificant.


Granted, 2.99999999.

Compared to the torque I've seen applied to grounding lugs, it is.

I've had a 1/4 inch drive torque wrench for years that is calibrated for inch pounds. It was used on the assembly screws on the localizer antenna I used to repair. They were made of fiberglass and a special anti UV pvc. 









That wrench starts at 0 and goes to 140 inch pounds. I just tested it in a vice and set it for 40 inch pounds. I can make it break at the middle of the wrench with one finger pressing down not really pushing it at all.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> I gotta ask, what is the significance of torquing a screw to 2 ft pounds?
> 
> That is the conversion of the maximum inch pounds (35) of the Ideal screwdriver mentioned above. Two foot pounds? That kinda sounds a little more than finger tight.
> 
> Enlighten me.


it is in the 2017 NEC.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

LARMGUY said:


> Granted, 2.99999999.
> 
> Compared to the torque I've seen applied to grounding lugs, it is.
> 
> ...


You're not thinking about this in two parts, like torque is defined. There is a force, and there is a lever arm. 3 lbs at 1 ft, or 6 lbs at 6 inches, or 36 lbs at 1 inch. Consider the radius of a screw driver handle, it's less than an inch, let's say 3/4". That means to turn a screw driver with a 1.5" wide handle to the correct torque, your hand has to exert a force of 48 pounds. It may feel insignificant on the end or even the middle or a torque wrench, but on a screwdriver, you'd recognize it.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Are you required to be at the inspection?
> 
> Is the person/crew who did the work required to be there?
> 
> Are you required to take your tools with you to the inspection? I normally use my personal vehicle for inspections/estimates/permits/etc.


Not required to be there in Minnesota.


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

RePhase277 said:


> I will never buy a torque screwdriver. If it gets to the point here where it is actually being addressed, I'll use a torque wrench with a 1/4" bit adapter on it:laughing:


Adapters of any type change the accuracy of a torgue wrench.


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

mdnitedrftr said:


> My SH sent out an email advertising the new Ideal 35-936 driver. Without knowing the price, I had them bring one in...almost **** a brick when they told me they go for $260!
> 
> I figured it was gonna be like $50. :laughing:
> 
> ...


They average just under $300 regardless of brand. We provide them for our people and have certifcation records on hand for contractural compliance on specific jobsites.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MCasey said:


> Adapters of any type change the accuracy of a torgue wrench.


By that token then so does a socket or allen head.


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

RePhase277 said:


> By that token then so does a socket or allen head.


Any form of extenion causes the change in toque so a deep socket would do this but a standard socket is not as big a factor. We have not been told to add or subtract i regard to the screwdrivr type tools.


----------

